# How To With Doc...



## TN Hawkeye

Just curious if anyone else follows him. I saw him mentioned in a thread yesterday. I've been following him for a while and he has some pretty good videos. He is all Bermuda so he talks a lot about it.


----------



## XiolaOne

Ya, I enjoy his videos. Liked how he said he doesn't believe in liquid aeration


----------



## Gregau33

I like his down to earth approach on his lawn and other things he tackles around the house. Some people take lawn care way too seriously. Doc gives good tips with a common sense approach. Plus, I like his witty personality.


----------



## TonyC

I think that was my post, so I'll second the comment, I follow him on YouTube. I think Doc does a good job showing many of the How To's we discuss here on the forum. He's definitely pimping some products and Amazon links, but if that keeps the videos coming, no harm no foul.


----------



## gpbrown60

TN Hawkeye said:


> Just curious if anyone else follows him. I saw him mentioned in a thread yesterday. I've been following him for a while and he has some pretty good videos. He is all Bermuda so he talks a lot about it.


Ditto here! Today, I sprayed some of the Urban Farm Liquid Lawn he recommends. Curious to see if I will see any improvement.


----------



## iFisch3224

I subscribed a few weeks ago. It's nice to have a different view/perspective on some things. While I may not ENTIRELY agree with everything, he produces quality videos, and I am very eager to actually try the Humic DG he is proud of.

Everything from pressure washing (which I'm still fairly new to), to lawn care, and all things outdoors, his channel and videos are very informative for someone relatively new to the lawn scene in 2017/2018.

I take most things with a grain of salt, with an open mind, and so far I enjoy his videos. Like mentioned above, yes, lots of Amazon links, but at the end of the day, it's up to end user to make that decision. The only products I've bought were the pressure washing sidewalk cleaner (B&S $70 model) and the Humic DG granular - 40# bag. Everything else I've seen/heard/watched from other YouTubers, but he explains it in a very easy to understand video and I do enjoy and watch much of his content.

-Nick


----------



## ctrav

I like Doc's approach and easy style. I will take the advice here first


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I'm going to give the humic dg a try as well. Not sure about mixing up the liquid he showed but from a granular perspective I liked the product. He does pimp a lot of product and I'm sure he gets a commission but he gives a lot of information with the product. He has a very guy next door personality that I appreciate. I've enjoyed his videos and will keep watching. If you have bermuda I would recommend checking him out.


----------



## iFisch3224

I plan on using the Humic DG in granular form, in-between feedings of Humic12. I like that I can whip out the spreader, and knock out a few pounds of product in a few minutes. It does take me a few minutes alone to get proper hose management for the hose end sprayer. lol :lol:


----------



## thatlawnguy

I used Humic DG last year before I knew who Doc was. It spreads easy but like most humic products it is hard to determine what the benefits are. I'm trying liquid now but to me if humic works it seems like there is not enough in liquid to make a difference (ex. if there is 1 lb of humic in a gallon and that is spread over an acre it is only 0.5ppm @6 inch soil depth). I also tried a granular humic product by Down to Earth that was more cost effective than Humic DG. It was dusty going through the spreader but I don't remember it being too bad. I put 72 lbs of granular humic on my 8,000 sqft front lawn in the past year (~160 ppm humic in the soil) and overall it looks better and seems more fungus and insect resistant than the back but there are also other factors at play.

-tlg


----------



## iFisch3224

thatlawnguy said:


> I used Humic DG last year before I knew who Doc was. It spreads easy but like most humic products it is hard to determine what the benefits are. I'm trying liquid now but to me if humic works it seems like there is not enough in liquid to make a difference (ex. if there is 1 lb of humic in a gallon and that is spread over an acre it is only 0.5ppm @6 inch soil depth). I also tried a granular humic product by Down to Earth that was more cost effective than Humic DG. It was dusty going through the spreader but I don't remember it being too bad. I put 72 lbs of granular humic on my 8,000 sqft front lawn in the past year (~160 ppm humic in the soil) and overall it looks better and seems more fungus and insect resistant than the back but there are also other factors at play.
> 
> -tlg


If I remember correctly, the DG is applied at 1# product per 1k/sqft correct?


----------



## thatlawnguy

I had to go find their label but yes, they recommend 1 - 2 lb/1000 for each application and 1 - 4 lb/1000 per year.

https://andersonshumates.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/HumicDG_ASPHUDGGRN4D15.pdf

-tlg


----------



## Cory

I follow him but haven't really learned anything from him. Still great to watch and is great for people that are just getting into lawn care with a Bermuda lawn. Most of the products he uses come from box stores so it's easier for beginners to learn. He has a pretty nice lawn for being mowed with a rider! Can you imagine how nice it would be if he would have brought a reel mower instead of that massive JD tractor!?

As for the amazon stuff and promoting his website and products I don't care. I had a little stent with making YouTube videos and it's not easy, takes a tone of time, and you make practically nothing from YouTube. It's nice to get paid for your effort no matter where it comes from.


----------



## iFisch3224

Cory said:


> As for the amazon stuff and promoting his website and products I don't care. I had a little stent with making YouTube videos and it's not easy, takes a tone of time, and you make practically nothing from YouTube. It's nice to get paid for your effort no matter where it comes from.


Agreed - it is repetitive, but I do understand the value of the work related to creating content, and pick and choose products from various YouTuber's to help support channels.


----------



## Rockinar

He disables comments. Annoying.


----------



## iFisch3224

Rockinar said:


> He disables comments. Annoying.


Which directs you to the website, which directs you to the blog, where you can finally leave comments, ask questions, so forth. :nod:


----------



## Ahab1997

Rockinar said:


> He disables comments. Annoying.


His more recent videos are allowing comments. Not sure when/why he changed.


----------



## unclebucks06

Ahab1997 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> He disables comments. Annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> His more recent videos are allowing comments. Not sure when/why he changed.
Click to expand...

Need comments for youtube to promote his videos.


----------



## Rockinar

iFisch3224 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> He disables comments. Annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Which directs you to the website, which directs you to the blog, where you can finally leave comments, ask questions, so forth. :nod:
Click to expand...

Too much work and not enough audience. I would just find another video that gets traffic and allows comments.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I think that's the guy that while I enjoyed his videos I didn't agree at all with his lawn leveling advice.


----------



## iFisch3224

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I think that's the guy that while I enjoyed his videos I didn't agree at all with his lawn leveling advice.


What didn't you agree with, necessarily? (So maybe I can learn something too)


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

iFisch3224 said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the guy that while I enjoyed his videos I didn't agree at all with his lawn leveling advice.
> 
> 
> 
> What didn't you agree with, necessarily? (So maybe I can learn something too)
Click to expand...

No dealbreakers he just took weird approaches to a few things. I wouldn't want anyone using him as their single source for lawn advice. For instance, I don't agree with the following:

To topdress a lawn he buys bags of OM and sand from lowes. That's fine for spot dressing but not the whole lawn. It'd be too cost prohibitive. Would like to see him talk about bulk options.
 He basically mocks people that use sand only. He states no professional would ever do that when I see golf courses doing it all the time (and people on this forum).
 His sprinkle method/dump method in the spot leveling video is painful to watch. If you're going to teach people how to do things teach them how to use proper tools like a push broom, leveling rake, or drag mat.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAJZ-8zyx94


----------



## Mightyquinn

I agree RM, he seems like a nice guy and does have a nice bermuda lawn but to me it seems like he finds the hardest possible way to do any easy task and thinks his is the best way. I am guilty of watching his videos but more for comical relief than actual advice. I sit there and shake my head while I am watching most of his videos. I also don't think the guy has ever found a product in a hose end sprayer he didn't like either. Most of his methods aren't cost/time savings ways to go IMO.


----------



## iFisch3224

Good information, thank you. Never leveled, or attempted, but plan on doing a compost/soil/sand mixture in the spring. Throw down a little compost and soil to help build the new soil (going to be almost 2 years old) and attempt to fix/level a poor install the guys did when the house was built.

Trying to gather all the info that I can so I can make an educated decision and approach to leveling my lawn in the spring.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the guy that while I enjoyed his videos I didn't agree at all with his lawn leveling advice.
> 
> 
> 
> What didn't you agree with, necessarily? (So maybe I can learn something too)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dealbreakers he just took weird approaches to a few things. I wouldn't want anyone using him as their single source for lawn advice. For instance, I don't agree with the following:
> 
> To topdress a lawn he buys bags of OM and sand from lowes. That's fine for spot dressing but not the whole lawn. It'd be too cost prohibitive. Would like to see him talk about bulk options.
> He basically mocks people that use sand only. He states no professional would ever do that when I see golf courses doing it all the time (and people on this forum).
> His sprinkle method/dump method in the spot leveling video is painful to watch. If you're going to teach people how to do things teach them how to use proper tools like a push broom, leveling rake, or drag mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAJZ-8zyx94
Click to expand...

Now THIS is how you level a lawn. @wardconnor is making a large property look easy.


----------



## ccanad

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Now THIS is how you level a lawn. @wardconnor is making a large property look easy.


Let's not think that Connor's work was easy. That looked like back-breaking effort. Turned out nice, as you would imagine...


----------



## ccanad

I'm not the biggest fan of his aggrandizement of his lawn as the world's greatest bermuda lawn. He has a nice lawn, sure, but there are some people on this site that smoke him...

The one thing I've learned from him is his technique for transplanting stolons/runners to fix very large bare spots. I've used this practice (along with great techniques from @Movingshrub and @Redtenchu ) to revive a small plot on my property.


----------



## Cory

ccanad said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of his aggrandizement of his lawn as the world's greatest bermuda lawn.


I agree! He is very cocky, its pretty annoying but laughable at the same time. He's the "My way is the best way no matter what you say" type. I'm with @Mightyquinn, I think I really only watch it for to get a laugh when he's says stupid stuff like "Worlds greatest Bermuda lawn".


----------



## Movingshrub

ccanad said:


> The one thing I've learned from him is his technique for transplanting stolons/runners to fix very large bare spots. I've used this practice (along with great techniques from @Movingshrub and @Redtenchu ) to revive a small plot on my property.


Thanks for the mention.

I'm just incredibly fascinated by the sprigging /stolonizing grow-in method and hope whatever it was I said turned out to be useful. :lol:


----------



## ccanad

Movingshrub said:


> Thanks for the mention.
> 
> I'm just incredibly fascinated by the sprigging /stolonizing grow-in method and hope whatever it was I said turned out to be useful. :lol:


Your sprigging technique is really interesting. I think the hardest part is sourcing the sprigs. Any advice on that?


----------



## Movingshrub

ccanad said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the mention.
> 
> I'm just incredibly fascinated by the sprigging /stolonizing grow-in method and hope whatever it was I said turned out to be useful. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sprigging technique is really interesting. I think the hardest part is sourcing the sprigs. Any advice on that?
Click to expand...

I think the options are:
Find a sod farm that will sell sprigs
Use a verticutter to harvest your own from your existing stand if you've got a small-ish area.
Purchase sod and find a way to rip/tear the sprigs, whether by manual or mechanical means. I'm still hoping someone will try putting sod into a wood chipper to make sprigs.


----------



## wardconnor

ccanad said:


> Let's not think that Connor's work was easy. That looked like back-breaking effort. Turned out nice, as you would imagine...


Yes it was hard work. With the dump wagon, 4 wheeler, and drag device it is really not that hard to do. The only real difficult part is the shoveling. That could even be easier if I rented a skid steer. I just did not want to break the bank doing it. I also need some exercise so I was fine shoveling it manually.

Organic mater mixture? Not for me. While that does sound nice, that OM is going to break down after a few years and leave you with dips and holes just like before you started.

I also do not subscribe to Docs opinion of getting bags of potting soil in bags and mixing it with something else that I can not remember. That is ridiculous. Like someone mentioned above. That may work for a 1x1 area but it is not realistic for a larger section. Do you really want that perlite or vermiculite from the potting soil on your reel low lawn? This is a recipe for disaster for a nice sharp cylinder reel.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

ccanad said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS is how you level a lawn. @wardconnor is making a large property look easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not think that Connor's work was easy. That looked like back-breaking effort. Turned out nice, as you would imagine...
Click to expand...

I said he's "making it look easy." Trust me, I know how hard it is. I'm on an acre myself.


----------



## raldridge2315

ccanad said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS is how you level a lawn. @wardconnor is making a large property look easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not think that Connor's work was easy. That looked like back-breaking effort. Turned out nice, as you would imagine...
Click to expand...

Agree. There is nothing easy about leveling a lawn. It's just plain hard work, but worth it.


----------



## Redtenchu

ccanad said:


> He has a nice lawn, sure, but there are some people on this site that smoke him...


*most members here smoke him.

I think he means well, and gives advice based on what he does for his own lawn. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## kayano

The other problem I have with his videos is he advertises his blogs/products/videos so hard. Makes me can't trust him too much. Overall he has good tips and the bermuda calendar is a very good guideline for a newbie like me.


----------



## Ware

kayano said:


> ...and the bermuda calendar is a very good guideline for a newbie like me.


Be sure and check out Bermuda Bible: The New Testament :thumbsup:


----------



## Movingshrub

kayano said:


> The other problem I have with his videos is he advertises his blogs/products/videos so hard. Makes me can't trust him too much. Overall he has good tips and the bermuda calendar is a very good guideline for a newbie like me.


You can find a calendars for your own state at your extension office.


----------



## Cory

@kayano not sure what docs calendar has on it but NC States Turf Files is good info https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/bermudagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar :thumbup:


----------



## XiolaOne

I like how he tells you to keep coming back to his website in case his Amazon links change to better products


----------



## samjonester

I like his no-nonsense mentality. His calendar and techniques remind me of old LCN's attitude "mow high, throw down milo, and enjoy your green grass". Without that low inertia way to set a lawn care foundation, I wouldn't be here to enjoy the much more nuanced and detailed Teir 3 discussions. I say kudos! Thanks for helping me get into it, Doc, and I'll continue to subscribe even when I "know better"


----------



## Aaronj

What do you guys think of the liquid lawn fertilizer he uses?

https://www.theurbanfarm.com/liquidlawn.html


----------



## Movingshrub

samjonester said:


> I like his no-nonsense mentality. His calendar and techniques remind me of old LCN's attitude "mow high, throw down milo, and enjoy your green grass". Without that low inertia way to set a lawn care foundation, I wouldn't be here to enjoy the much more nuanced and detailed Teir 3 discussions. I say kudos! Thanks for helping me get into it, Doc, and I'll continue to subscribe even when I "know better"


I think the mow heigh philosophy was for cool season grasses and st aug; not everything.


----------



## samjonester

Movingshrub said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like his no-nonsense mentality. His calendar and techniques remind me of old LCN's attitude "mow high, throw down milo, and enjoy your green grass". Without that low inertia way to set a lawn care foundation, I wouldn't be here to enjoy the much more nuanced and detailed Teir 3 discussions. I say kudos! Thanks for helping me get into it, Doc, and I'll continue to subscribe even when I "know better"
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mow heigh philosophy was for cool season grasses and st aug; not everything.
Click to expand...

Well more specifically TTTF and St Augustine. KBG, PRG, and FF tend to get matted and promote disease at 4+". But my point is that without them providing an easy path to start caring more, I never would have in the first place. I wouldn't have tried mowing better, then herbicides, and then everything that snowballed after that until I figured out its more nuanced than just mowing high. I would have been overwhelmed and not even bothered.


----------



## Movingshrub

@samjonester makes sense to me. LCN is where I started as well.


----------



## ctrav

I just watched one of his recent videos and maybe its just me but it seems he has started to ramble too much. Needs to stick to the topic at hand and stop pushing his products so much. Again thats just me...


----------



## tcorbitt20

I found him when searching for a calendar to help with timing everything. Saw that it was 20 minutes long and didn't bother watching that one. I did watch a video on leveling the yard where he said not to use sand only and gave no reason other than "experts will tell you not to." I'm not a fan, but that's okay.


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> I did watch a video on leveling the yard where he said not to use sand only and gave no reason other than "experts will tell you not to." I'm not a fan, but that's okay.


Except every golf course and pro athletic field video I have watched and anyone with a nice Bermuda lawn on TLF uses sand only. But hey, they must be doing it wrong because he knows what's best.

@ctrav yes, I haven't been able to watch his recent videos all the way through because of it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ctrav said:


> I just watched one of his recent videos and maybe its just me but it seems he has started to ramble too much. Needs to stick to the topic at hand and stop pushing his products so much. Again thats just me...


It's just NOT you :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## thatlawnguy

I don't agree with everything he says and he is a bit of a braggart ("best" bermuda lawn, starts video with my lawn has no weeds and then the whole video is about spraying actual weeds in his yard, etc.). Assuming he is not profiting (as in charging his neighbors for anything other than the products) his work on multiple neighbor's yards is admirable.

-tlg


----------



## ccanad

What ever happened to this guy? Hasn't posted in weeks...


----------



## ScottM29

ccanad said:


> What ever happened to this guy? Hasn't posted in weeks...


I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## g-man

Which guy? It is normal for the site to slow down during the winter. Around april, folks start to show up again.


----------



## iFisch3224

g-man said:


> Which guy? It is normal for the site to slow down during the winter. Around april, folks start to show up again.


Grass is still going here. 😂

Seems like I'm catching up for the last 2 months I missed 😂


----------



## Austinite

I watch his videos. He's just a silly old man who loves his lawn. I don't think he intends to be cocky or even knows he is coming off like that. I'll bet anyone who dislikes him will probably enjoy his company in person. "Worlds greatest bermuda lawn" is just one of his 'sayings'. Allan Hayne says the same about his St. Augustine. Doesn't mean anything. Probably thinks it's funny.

I think various youtubers have different primary/returning audiences. Doc is certainly for the average homeowner who is getting into lawn care. He will never teach you how to have a golf-course lawn. I'm not sure why his methods bother some folks so much. Even my favorites like Conner uses some outrageous and sometimes nonsensical methods..Pulling tree roots and tearing up the lawn?? Blasphemy! ha! Don't like that but that's a fraction of what he offers. And look at his lawn, lol, it's amazing. Then you have Hayne, the LCN, he is the techie geek of lawns and breaks everything down for you. He even cleans the sprinkler donuts, truly a nut! Most of these guys are old school, that's why you don't see the "been there done that attitude" with younger folks like Ryan Knorr.

Point is, everyone is different, otherwise it would be a very boring world. There's a 1000 ways to skin a cat. I take what I feel is good advice from various sources and my lawn will ultimately tell me what advice worked and what didn't.

Got a Reel mower because of Conner Ward, used Growth Regulator because of @Ware , use Milorganite because of LCN and switched to rotary sprinklers because of Doc. buying a Toro Timemaster because of Ryan knorr. Works for me!

Dang, ,you youtubers make me spend some money!


----------



## joeker

ctrav said:


> I just watched one of his recent videos and maybe its just me but it seems he has started to ramble too much. Needs to stick to the topic at hand and stop pushing his products so much. Again thats just me...


I thought I was only one..


----------



## Cory

Doubt his grass recovered from that crazy end of season scalp job. Probably don't want to talk about it, I know I wouldn't :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

Cory said:


> Doubt his grass recovered from that crazy end of season scalp job. Probably don't want to talk about it, I know I wouldn't :lol:


I've wondered the same thing!


----------



## andymac7

Like others have said, he's the one that got me started taking care of my bermuda grass lawn, when I was a pretty clueless crazy guy trying to grow it here in southern OH. And what do you know, it CAN be done quite successfully. Nope, I still ain't ready for any total lawn pics quite yet , because I'm still converting it all over from (IMO) ugly cool season grass, on a low budget. But, with some of Doc's techniques and advice from my short time on TLF, I think I can get it mostly converted this coming season!

Celsius will be my buddy, along with Pre-Em and lawn leveling, so I can get that HOC down. Wish me luck!

And I don't really have anything negative to say about 'ol Doc. I try to adopt the "Thumper" mentality, for those who've watched old Disney movies. Ya know.. "If you don't have anything nice to say..."


----------



## Cory

andymac7 said:


> "If you don't have anything nice to say..."


I do agree with you however, he has directly told me I don't know what I'm talking about on more than one occasion when I have offered my advice against his then deletes my comments from his videos. He as also done the same with Conner ward.

The one that irritated me the most was him saing you can't put sand down or whatever bs he said. I may not have the best lawn on here and definitely don't know everything but my lawn is definitely better than his and I level with only sand, zero organic matter. He basically says I'm an idiot then deletes the comments.

I feel my comments here are valid. He may be a nice guy but I don't like him based on what he has said to me in his own comments section.


----------



## andymac7

Cory said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you don't have anything nice to say..."
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with you however, he has directly told me I don't know what I'm talking about on more than one occasion when I have offered my advice against his then deletes my comments from his videos. He as also done the same with Conner ward.
> 
> The one that irritated me the most was him saing you can't put sand down or whatever bs he said. I may not have the best lawn on here and definitely don't know everything but my lawn is definitely better than his and I level with only sand, zero organic matter. He basically says I'm an idiot then deletes the comments.
> 
> I feel my comments here are valid. He may be a nice guy but I don't like him based on what he has said to me in his own comments section.
Click to expand...

I understand @Cory. No one enjoys disrespect. But just remember, the high road is a lonely, yet peaceful place .

On the sand/mixture debate, I think I'm on the side of sand only now. I used to be a mixture guy. To each his own I suppose, but I think one needs to ask, "What am I about to do here? Level my lawn, or level AND improve my soil?". I don't think you NEED to improve the soil when leveling. That's what fertilizer/humic is for right? lol.


----------



## Cory

@andymac7 I wasn't debating him, just stating that I used only sand and my lawn looks great. He's the one that got all defensive about it. It wasn't just that one video, it's been several. I unsubscribed after the level video and haven't watched since, only knew about the scalp job cause I read it somewhere, probably here.

My opinion is that if you aren't reel mowing then it probably doesn't matter if you add OM. But if you are gonna use a reel lower than 1" then OM that hasn't been screened properly (like the crap Doc used in his videos) you are gonna be sorry you did. I know, I've done it and FYI, Black Cow manure has a bunch of rocks and mulch in it so you shouldn't use that even if your not reel mowing. And yes, there are plenty other ways to add OM to the soil without bags of potting soil from Home Depot. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm not a fan of Doc but I've made some YouTube videos myself, and I KNOW he is putting some real time and effort into making them. I hope he is making a few bucks and also helping some people step up their basic lawn game. Doc appeals to a different community of people, and that's okay.


----------



## andymac7

@Cory I used the term "debate" loosely, regarding my opinion on leveling. I wasn't implying you were trying to debate Doc 

And yeah I was surprised by the fall scalp for sure. But hey, I suppose if he had a few weeks to go with no frost danger, then whatevs.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I admit that I watch his videos but more for comic relief than anything else, as I spend most of the time during the video shaking my head. One of the things that really rubs me raw with him is that he barely uses anything unless you can get it on Amazon (through his affiliate link of course). He also seems to do everything the hard way when it comes to do anything with his lawn as he seems like he is trying to reinvent the wheel.

I know of several people that have posted comments on his videos about alternate ways of doing things and he just deletes the comments because it doesn't fit his narrative he's trying to push on you. I don't buy the whole "he makes it easy for the regular home owner and allows them to get their feet wet with lawn care" argument. I think his whole goal is to pad his pocket book at the expense of people not knowing any better. Almost everything he "sells" is twice as expensive and twice as hard to apply with minimal results. I just don't like his "my way or the highway" kind of attitude and yes, his lawn looks good but he rarely ever shows his lawn right after he cuts it. Most of the videos are shot in the morning when there is dew on the ground which hides a lot of imperfections or he hasn't mowed in a couple of days which also hides imperfections.

Maybe it's just me but the guy just rubs me the wrong way on how he goes about the whole "lawn care advice" process and this is just me venting and maybe I'm just getting cranky in my old age .

As for Bermuda Grass Central..................That's a whole other can worms for me


----------



## Greendoc

When I see Bermuda maintained at what I call pasture height, I keep walking. "scalping" or what he calls a scalp shortly before Bermuda is getting ready to go dormant rather than letting get taller to withstand the stress of winter and I really walk.


----------



## ctrav

I totally agree with @Mightyquinn on both...


----------



## tcorbitt20

You gotta get the super juice!

Jk


----------



## J_nick

Mightyquinn said:


> As for Bermuda Grass Central..................That's a whole other can worms for me


 :rofl:


----------



## joeker

tcorbitt20 said:


> You gotta get the super juice!
> 
> Jk


 :lol: :lol: I had a neighbor that went off and bought his organic fertilizer off Amazon.....


----------



## TheTurfTamer

I use manure on my grass every year in March. My wife hates getting the mail in March.. HAHAHAHAHA. No worm juice for me. I do agree that a lot of his videos I find myself shaking my head at...


----------



## JRS 9572

Cory said:


> @andymac7 I wasn't debating him, just stating that I used only sand and my lawn looks great. He's the one that got all defensive about it. It wasn't just that one video, it's been several. I unsubscribed after the level video and haven't watched since, only knew about the scalp job cause I read it somewhere, probably here.
> 
> My opinion is that if you aren't reel mowing then it probably doesn't matter if you add OM. But if you are gonna use a reel lower than 1" then OM that hasn't been screened properly (like the crap Doc used in his videos) you are gonna be sorry you did. I know, I've done it and FYI, Black Cow manure has a bunch of rocks and mulch in it so you shouldn't use that even if your not reel mowing. And yes, there are plenty other ways to add OM to the soil without bags of potting soil from Home Depot. :thumbup:
> @andymac7


You're right about using OM that has been screened etc. I use a product from Super Sod called level mix. It's 30% very well screened compost they make from cow manure, sod farm grass clippings, that's been inoculated. And 70% sand. It's awesome. But the topsoil from the bix box store with bark, pieces or railroad ties, and so on is asking for it.

https://blog.soil3.com/yard-leveling?__hstc=228803267.d71d001e752bb979a9a9e2f0343a5ca0.1544812684694.1544812684694.1544812684694.1&__hssc=228803267.1.1544812684694&__hsfp=1688328064


----------



## tcorbitt20

Y'all have to watch @wardconnor 's new video. Well done! #superjuice


----------



## joeker

tcorbitt20 said:


> Y'all have to watch @wardconnor 's new video. Well done! #superjuice


I just saw it on my youtube feed and had to check this thread.. ha! :lol:


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Some of his methods are kinda goofy but I have learned a couple of things from watching his videos. He does like to pimp his stuff, but that's ok with me. I have 3 acres of Bermuda so I can't use most of the product that he does. 
I wonder why he hasn't posted anything in a while though


----------



## Redtenchu

I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!


----------



## tomartom

I'm part of the Connor fan club. Wouldn't he make a great school teacher.&#128512;


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Heeeeee'ss baaaaacckkkk


----------



## CenlaLowell

Art_Vandelay said:


> Heeeeee'ss baaaaacckkkk


Just seen that. Watched the video and he's promoting that super juice.


----------



## Cory

If you say "SuperJuice SuperJuice SuperJuice" three times fast will he show up at your door and throw down some super juice for you?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

So let me get this straight... a guy with 34,000 subscribers on YouTube goes to a large manufacturer of lawn care products (only works with professionals and golf courses) and tells them what to do. They then go back to their lab and work on it for two months and then put his name on the label? He tells them to make a couple runs of it so that inventory isn't an issue? Either he is the greatest salesman ever or he's full of crap. The product sounds interesting but I have a hard time believing that he is the driving force to bring it to market. @ryanknorr has about the same amount of subscribers. I'm interested if he went to a large manufacturer and asked them to produce something and put his label on it what response he would get.


----------



## Mightyquinn

TN Hawkeye said:


> So let me get this straight... a guy with 34,000 subscribers on YouTube goes to a large manufacturer of lawn care products (only works with professionals and golf courses) and tells them what to do. They then go back to their lab and work on it for two months and then put his name on the label? He tells them to make a couple runs of it so that inventory isn't an issue? Either he is the greatest salesman ever or he's full of crap. The product sounds interesting but I have a hard time believing that he is the driving force to bring it to market. @ryanknorr has about the same amount of subscribers. I'm interested if he went to a large manufacturer and asked them to produce something and put his label on it what response he would get.


+1 Very Well Said!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Mightyquinn said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight... a guy with 34,000 subscribers on YouTube goes to a large manufacturer of lawn care products (only works with professionals and golf courses) and tells them what to do. They then go back to their lab and work on it for two months and then put his name on the label? He tells them to make a couple runs of it so that inventory isn't an issue? Either he is the greatest salesman ever or he's full of crap. The product sounds interesting but I have a hard time believing that he is the driving force to bring it to market. @ryanknorr has about the same amount of subscribers. I'm interested if he went to a large manufacturer and asked them to produce something and put his label on it what response he would get.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Very Well Said!!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+2 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Sorry but I deleted his channel as it wasn't for me...


----------



## Austinite

This thread is a unicorn on TLF. Kind of sucks really.


----------



## Cory

He did a video about organic fertilizers vs synthetic chemical fertilizers and how bad chemicals are for your lawn, wanna guess what the nitrogen ingredients of his super juice are? I'll give you a hint, they aren't organic.


----------



## daviddsims

Is this super juice similar to something like Feature 6-0-0?


----------



## Mightyquinn

daviddsims said:


> Is this super juice similar to something like Feature 6-0-0?


I don't think it's even close as the SJ is going to be highly diluted as to where the Feature is highly concentrated and way cheaper too. The Feature isn't designed as a Nitrogen supplement and only as a micro nutrient supplement.


----------



## sanders4617

You've got to wonder what he does for a living.. maybe he's already working for that company and it's just a marketing scheme to get even more business? Who knows.. but the fact that he goes to them and has them doing R&D just to have his name on a product is quite odd.

Maybe he is selling an incredible amount of product through his YT channel and that was a selling point for him when going to this company. Without knowing what he does for a living, it's hard to completely grasp what he's doing and how.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

sanders4617 said:


> You've got to wonder what he does for a living...


I think he said he is/was a photographer.


----------



## sanders4617

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to wonder what he does for a living...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he said he is/was a photographer.
Click to expand...

Hmm. Well I'm stumped then lol.


----------



## ccanad

sanders4617 said:


> You've got to wonder what he does for a living...


He's a doctor. Duh...


----------



## joeker

Cory said:


> He did a video about organic fertilizers vs synthetic chemical fertilizers and how bad chemicals are for your lawn, wanna guess what the nitrogen ingredients of his super juice are? I'll give you a hint, they aren't organic.


i was thinking this exact same thing when watching.


----------



## Ware

This is not directed toward any particular person/comment, rather just a reminder that many of the popular lawn YouTubers are members here. I'm not sure if Doc is, but for the purposes of this topic let's just assume that he is and remember that discussions should be about issues, not people. If you disagree with an idea, go ahead and marshal all your forces against it - but try not to confuse the idea with the person behind it. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> This is not directed toward any particular person/comment, rather just a reminder that many of the popular lawn YouTubers are members here. I'm not sure if Doc is, but for the purposes of this topic let's just assume that he is and remember that discussions should be about issues, not people. If you disagree with an idea, go ahead and marshal all your forces against it - but try not to confuse the idea with the person behind it. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## andymac7

Ware said:


> This is not directed toward any particular person/comment, rather just a reminder that many of the popular lawn YouTubers are members here. I'm not sure if Doc is, but for the purposes of this topic let's just assume that he is and remember that discussions should be about issues, not people. If you disagree with an idea, go ahead and marshal all your forces against it - but try not to confuse the idea with the person behind it. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Right on. When Doc specifically says on his videos that he doesn't care if you like or dislike his content, of course that's not true. He cares, and so do all of us. Do I agree with all of his techniques? Maybe not. But look at his lawn. Heck, I'd be very happy if mine looked like his. And with a rotary? C'mon. Give him his props for once.


----------



## jonthepain

Lots of ways to skin a cat


----------



## krusej23

My biggest issue with his YouTube channel is that he deletes comments. He also pushes products too much instead of just showing what they do. I asked a question about the new super juice he has and how much it would cost to put on my lawn. Within 30 minutes, it was deleted. A simple question removed by him because it's not his narrative that he wants. Lost any respect I had for him when he did that.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@krusej23 Your math looks fine but he is saying the 13.6 lb bag covers 2 acres. At that rate, you are putting down 0.02 lbs of N/M. For micros, I'm sure that's fine but that doesn't cover the N needs of most grasses. I'm confused as to why he is talking about it as if this was the only N source and it'll make your grass green and perfect. Seems to me it is like Feature with some RGS. Maybe he called up kelp4less and asked them to make this. They do have all these ingredients already in powder form...


----------



## mantnyh

So more videos are out about the superjuice powder. I torn between it and N-EXT product. I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo. I just would like to know where he is getting this from. A source can make a big difference. Otherwise he's just some random dude with a weird powder in a bag.


----------



## soonersfan4512

mantnyh said:


> So more videos are out about the superjuice powder. I torn between it and N-EXT product. I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo. I just would like to know where he is getting this from. A source can make a big difference. Otherwise he's just some random dude with a weird powder in a bag.


Buy some super juice and test it out for the forum!


----------



## adgattoni

mantnyh said:


> So more videos are out about the superjuice powder. I torn between it and N-EXT product. I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo. I just would like to know where he is getting this from. A source can make a big difference. Otherwise he's just some random dude with a weird powder in a bag.


He's using humic product from The Andersons FYI.


----------



## mantnyh

soonersfan4512 said:


> mantnyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So more videos are out about the superjuice powder. I torn between it and N-EXT product. I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo. I just would like to know where he is getting this from. A source can make a big difference. Otherwise he's just some random dude with a weird powder in a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy some super juice and test it out for the forum!
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll see if he'll send me some free samples so I can show you guys the results!!


----------



## mantnyh

Scratch that...no way to contact him. His webpage has no contact info.


----------



## mantnyh

adgattoni said:


> mantnyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So more videos are out about the superjuice powder. I torn between it and N-EXT product. I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo. I just would like to know where he is getting this from. A source can make a big difference. Otherwise he's just some random dude with a weird powder in a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> He's using humic product from The Andersons FYI.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he acts like they make his superjuice, but I just don't see them doing that and then putting just his label on the bag. It just don't add up to me.


----------



## krusej23

He is very secretive and not very forthcoming with information when questions are asked of him on Youtube.


----------



## Easyluck

Last year he introduced a lot of products made by The Anderson and even mentioned that he had been in contact with them when he did his organic fertilizer video. The Andersons does contract manufacturing. So I would guess that he is in a partnership with them.

https://assets.andersonsplantnutrient.com/pdf/Contract_Manufacturing_2016_ReaderLayout.pdf


----------



## Greendoc

His product looks like a high N low P and low K version of what is used on golf grass. However, Andersons sells their product as a supplement to their line of greens grade granulars. https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/foltec-sg


----------



## mantnyh

Great pdf @Easyluck . Seems they do offer partnership. If this is the case it may be a good product.


----------



## krusej23

The problem is you have to apply a huge amount to get any N out of it.


----------



## Greendoc

I figured on needing 7 lb per 1000 sq ft to get 1 lb of N. For my fractional rates I want to use such as 0.25 lb that is still 1.75 lb per 1000 sq ft. Retail price of the bag is about $80. 14 lb bag. I routinely use soluble 20-20-20. AS FEAture, Kelp, and Humic Same elements and components are being applied. But no way does it cost that much per lb of N.


----------



## Jonesy

I could be wrong, but I think it is intended as a supplement to your regular fertilizer. You could get your N elsewhere. This sounds more like a Microgreen and RGS mix to me. I'm not buying it :lol: Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just FYI if you think Doc is NOT a salesmen, check this out.

Gold Hog

Soccer U

I just want people to be informed before they buy anything :thumbup:


----------



## krusej23

Wow!



Mightyquinn said:


> Just FYI if you think Doc is NOT a salesmen, check this out.
> 
> Gold Hog
> 
> Soccer U
> 
> I just want people to be informed before they buy anything :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Jesus, lets put him in jail for life. Apparently the most hated man on TLF. God forbid anyone try to make money online.

Such a negative thread on such a great forum.


----------



## Cory

Austinite said:


> Jesus, lets put him in jail for life. Apparently the most hated man on TLF. God forbid anyone try to make money online.
> 
> Such a negative thread on such a great forum.


I don't think anyone here has a problem with people making money. Matt Martin, Allyn Hayne, Ryan Knorr, Grass Daddy, Conner Ward and probably a few others I can't think of right now are well respected here. Doc started off telling people his way was the right way and everything else was wrong when there are much better ways to do things than what he suggests. And when called out on it he gives a condensing answer and/or deleted the comments. Now trying to push people to his website, amazon links and his very questionable productwithout any response to people who have legitimate questions rubs people the wrong way.


----------



## Austinite

that's not really been my experience. Obviously 1000's upon 1000's follow him and are happy with their results. Just sucks to see a thread go from opinions to flat out bashing and doing everything you can to tarnish the guy. Btw. He is a member here, and really sucks knowing he's reading all this garbage. Even moderators aren't leading by example in this thread.

Anyway. This thread is a waste of space on TLF. I'll go back to my hole now lol.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Austinite said:


> that's not really been my experience. Obviously 1000's upon 1000's follow him and are happy with their results. Just sucks to see a thread go from opinions to flat out bashing and doing everything you can to tarnish the guy. Btw. He is a member here, and really sucks knowing he's reading all this garbage. Even moderators aren't leading by example in this thread.
> 
> Anyway. This thread is a waste of space on TLF. I'll go back to my hole now lol.


I've seen pretty much nothing that I would call bashing. Guy is pimping his stuff. Nothing wrong with wanting more information and asking a collective group their opinions. As far as moderators, no one has personally attacked the guy or called him a bad name.

Come on man


----------



## Austinite

Whatever man. Compare this thread to any other on here. Ganging up gets you no where.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Austinite said:


> Btw. He is a member here


Really? What's the screen name?



Austinite said:


> Whatever man. Compare this thread to any other on here. Ganging up gets you no where.


Whatever? Legitimate concerns have been raised. If he's really a member here, now would be the perfect time to answer some questions. He might even sell more product doing so.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Austinite said:


> Whatever man. Compare this thread to any other on here. Ganging up gets you no where.


Actually a collective group of voices does exactly that-it gets answers.

If he is a member here and his product is good then hopefully he'll give us some info about it. If I were selling a product and hoping everyone will spend money on a "better than everything else" product, you'd better believe I'd be prepared to prove my claims. Otherwise it's as good as snake oil.

This is the exact place that questions should be answered.

I'll be happy to buy 3 bags of it as soon as it's available if he can show me the proof that it's worth $80/bag


----------



## Austinite

dfw_pilot said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. He is a member here
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What's the screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever man. Compare this thread to any other on here. Ganging up gets you no where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever? Legitimate concerns have been raised. If he's really a member here, now would be the perfect time to answer some questions. He might even sell more product doing so.
Click to expand...

Yes. And He can reveal himself if he wishes, that's not for me to do. Either way. This thread isn't at all productive. Anyway, I won't post in this thread anymore and will just let it be.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Well, if that's true, I hope he takes to heart the criticism found here in the spirit in which it's intended.


----------



## mantnyh

I didn't bump this thread to get anything started. I'm truly trying to learn. His video states that it is a primary fert for spring green up and then secondary during summer. I like his videos. I find them entertaining and informative at times. He just needs to be more personable. Results speak volumes. I guess we'll see what his, and Barb's, yards look like after this summer.


----------



## ghutch

I've watched all of his videos, he's got a lot of knowledge he shares. I was really interested in the Urban Farms 10-1-2 liquid fertilizer he sponsors - one gallon can cover 5k sq ft 8 times. But how much N is that putting down. I've posted questions on his videos that are never answered.

After much digging I found out what the one gallon container weighs and it looks like you have to put down about 27 ounces/k to get 1/4 lb N. So in reality you can get one 5k sq ft app out of one gallon.

Maybe he doesn't know how much N is being put down?


----------



## krusej23

Austinite said:


> that's not really been my experience. Obviously 1000's upon 1000's follow him and are happy with their results. Just sucks to see a thread go from opinions to flat out bashing and doing everything you can to tarnish the guy. Btw. He is a member here, and really sucks knowing he's reading all this garbage. Even moderators aren't leading by example in this thread.
> 
> Anyway. This thread is a waste of space on TLF. I'll go back to my hole now lol.


This is not a thread bashing him for the most part. This is a thread to talk about the products he is slinging and pushing around just like there is a N-Ext thread. The main problem people talk about in this thread is questions about the products he is pushing and then not answering questions. He also not only doesn't answer questions but he deletes legitimate questions on his videos. I posted a question about a calculation on his super juice and he deleted the question within 10-15 minutes. Allyn Hane and Ryan Knorr would not do that and actually welcome questions because that means people are interested and thinking about the product or whatever the video is about. Go check out his video comments. The only comments he allows are "You are really helpful", "Thanks for the great information, where do I buy this?". That is not straight forward.


----------



## g-man

@mantnyh @krusej23 I will attempt to answer the questions around the product and the 7-1-2 ratio that I was asked.

*7-1-2 the ratio. *
This publication from UNL  Ideal fertilizer ratios by Dr. Bill Kreuser (a highly respected turf professor from UNL behind the greenkeeperapp). The ratio for maintenance depends on your soil type and if you mulch mow. But there is a big caveat and I quote "Then use soil testing to monitor the decline in soil test P and K over many years. Adjust the ratios as needed to sustain soil test values and conditions at your particular location." Soil testing is still the method to determine what ratio is best for your soil. There is no single universal value. More info from PSU  Turfgrass Fertilization Basics and Purdue  Fertilizing Established Cool-season Lawns 

*The Super Juice Product*
Per the label, it is 14-2-4 from urea, Ammonium Sulfate (AS), Ammonium Phosphate, EDTA micros, sea kelp, humic acid and other ingredients. It is sold in a 13.6lb bag. It states that the 13.6lb should be used in an acre (43,560 sqft).

*Lets do some math:*
N = 14% * 13.6lb = 1.90lb of nitrogen in the bag.
P2O3 = 2% * 13.6lb = 0.27lb of P2O3 in the bag.
K2O = 4% *13.6lb = 0.54lb of K2O in the bag.

If you spread 1.90lb of N over 43,560sqft, you will get a rate of *0.04lb of N/ksqft*. For P and K, 0.006lb of P/ksqft and 0.012lb of K/ksqft. These rates are very low even using the high concentration SJ label rate. For soil applications you will see a recommendations in the range of 0.5lb of N/ksqft up to 1lb of N/ksqft.  Fertilizing Established Cool-season Lawns 

Let say you want to use the SJ product but get a 0.5lb of N/ksqft, then you will need to apply 3.57lb SJ/ksqft (0.5/.14=3.57). The 13.6lb bag would then cover 3,800 sqft. A single treatment of 0.5lb of N into 3,800sqft at $80 is expensive.

Based on your soil test, a fertilization plan using similar ingredients will cost a fraction of the cost. Many of us buy AS(21-0-0) in 50lb for $25. We then supplement with FEature, SOP, HA and others as desired.

I hope the information in the post helps you make an informed decision if this is a product you want to use.


----------



## krusej23

As always @g-man dropping facts and knowledge.


----------



## datcope

@g-man AS?


----------



## g-man

datcope said:


> @g-man AS?


Sorry, I'm so used to using the abbreviation. Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0). It is a great nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## mantnyh

Thanks for the info @g-man


----------



## Grass Clippins

This "Super Juice" resembles finely ground soybean meal...
It looks like the analysis for 
soybean meal  is 7-1-2 but I don't believe that it's soluble. But then again I doubt Super Juice is 100% soluble and that's why he uses a hose end vs a backpack sprayer.

On his Super Juice YouTube Video I brought up that it is repacked Anderson 7-1-2 Innova  and he kindly told me that is soluble while the Innova is granular. He was actually a gentleman in telling me that I'm wrong, which surprised me. That being said I'm still convinced that I'm right about it being Anderson 7-1-2 Innova that's been finely ground. The only problem is that super juice isn't organic while Innova is organic.

Next thing you know he'll be trying to patent a $15 PermaGreen Spray nozzle and sell them for $98. Just kidding, I highly doubt he's that deceitful, he seems like an OK guy.


----------



## sanders4617

I think he does a great job with his lawn. He's just a different YouTube personality than the other guys that have been mentioned. But without a doubt, he is one of the tops with how his lawn looks. He's basically gotten it to a point that he can do basic maintenance and always have a super nice turf.

But the truth is he is just one of the many who push products to sale on YT... the difference between him and someone like LCN.. is that LCN will push 5 different products of the same type. Get as much stuff out there for people to buy. And Doc pushes only certain things.. and then quotes it as being "the best." And I think that's what rubs people the wrong way.. but some people need that. Some people want to be told exactly what products to use and not have to choose between 5 different fertilizers, etc.

With that said... no way I'm buying the SJ. Too much money for too little product. A lot of people think that NEXT products are too expensive too.. it's what makes the world go round.

It's a great time to be into lawn care! Incredible amounts of information and products to choose from! And most the info is free!


----------



## jjepeto

mantnyh said:


> I wanted to do a liquid program this year and supplement with some milo.


I want to do the same to push mine to thicken up this year. I'm thinking I will go with 1/2 rate milo and a spray fertilizer from liquid lawn solutions. Alternating each every 2 weeks (4 weeks between applications of each product).


----------



## tcorbitt20

This got me curious, so I set out on a mission to figure out who this guy is. I did manage to figure it out, though. As someone who runs a business with my name attached to it, as it has been for over 70 years, it bugs me when someone tries to remain so anonymous behind aliases. Maybe I'm still just aggravated by his "don't use sand only" advice.



mantnyh said:


> Scratch that...no way to contact him. His webpage has no contact info.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Mightyquinn said:


> Just FYI if you think Doc is NOT a salesmen, check this out.
> 
> Gold Hog
> 
> Soccer U
> 
> I just want people to be informed before they buy anything :thumbup:


You forget this one - eFIreProof


----------



## CenlaLowell

Grass Clippins said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI if you think Doc is NOT a salesmen, check this out.
> 
> Gold Hog
> 
> Soccer U
> 
> I just want people to be informed before they buy anything :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget this one - eFIreProof
Click to expand...

Dang I never realized this. Hopefully enough people visit this forum so they can be informed.


----------



## cglarsen

Doc is all over the place with his business interests, wow. I learned quite a bit from him initially before I found this forum. I don't think he's a bad guy - but I won't be buying any more products he pitches either mostly because they are not cost effective. And I hate the Zero-G hoses I bought and can't get rid of. I thought I was going to be spraying a lot of Super Juice once upon a time. Haha!


----------



## rhanna

I'll watch his videos here and there. You can't argue that his lawn looks good, not as good as many people on this forum but good. I have no problem with him trying to make money with his channel. I guess It doesn't bother me because I comparison shop everything. If the LCN or Matt Martin recommend a product or a website I always use google to find the best prices or comparable products.


----------



## sanders4617

I'm fine with Zero G hoses. I have a few of them and some really heavy duty ones. No brained the heavy duty ones will probably last longer, but they are a PITA for mobility.


----------



## Mightyquinn

In case anyone was interested in the Super Juice


----------



## cglarsen

Mightyquinn said:


> In case anyone was interested in the Super Juice


This is not gonna go well. 13lbs!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I'm doing a review!! 😁


----------



## Grass Clippins

I wonder if he noticed that under the Super Juice title it clearly states "by ANDERSON, THE". In the Q&A section he answered his own question saying that it's not the same as The Andersons Innova 7-1-2...? :lol: Citing that one contains amino acids and the other one doesn't. Do The Anderson's make another 7-1-2?

Anderson's Innova 7-1-2 claims to contain amino acids but I was under the impression that 7-1-2 is soy meal (protein) which gets broken down into amino acids by microorganism in the soil, hence the marketing of amino acids. If that's correct then technically neither would contain amino acids. Am I correct?


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> This publication from UNL  Ideal fertilizer ratios by Dr. Bill Kreuser (a highly respected turf professor from UNL behind the greenkeeperapp).


@g-man, that link is not functioning.
Also, what is "FEature"?


----------



## Greendoc

FEature 6-0-0 is a chelated Iron, Manganese, Magnesium, and Sulfur fertilizer. 2 oz per 1000 sq ft no green dye needed.


----------



## jjepeto

So if you buy super juice, can you just spread it with a spreader and not go through the trouble of mixing it with water, straining out whatever didn't dissolve fully, and pouring it into a spray bottle? Seems easier just to throw it on the lawn and let the sprinklers and rain dissolve it for you.


----------



## g-man

Green said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This publication from UNL  Ideal fertilizer ratios by Dr. Bill Kreuser (a highly respected turf professor from UNL behind the greenkeeperapp).
> 
> 
> 
> g-man, that link is not functioning.
> Also, what is "FEature"?
Click to expand...

Thanks. It is a broken link on their end. This webpage https://turf.unl.edu/turf-fact-sheets-nebguides shows their articles and if you click on that one it goes to a broken link.

FEature is a great product that greendoc showed us last year. FAS is cheaper, but FEature doesn't stain.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Reel Low Dad said:


> I'm doing a review!! 😁


Can Doc delete comments in the Amazon review section?


----------



## tcorbitt20

You mean can Coach V delete comments?



dfw_pilot said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a review!! 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Doc delete comments in the Amazon review section?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grass Clippins

Sellers can't delete reviews. We'll find out shortly if a seller can delete smart a$$ answers in the Q&A section. :bandit:


----------



## Green

@g-man, thanks. How did I miss that...
I have had poor luck with FAS in the Fall, but really good luck with it in the early Spring (results).


----------



## Miggity

You guys saying it is too expensive must have missed the promotion available. You save 2% if you buy 5 bags, so that is $8 off your $400 for a full 9.5 pounds of Nitrogen. /s


----------



## Mightyquinn

Miggity said:


> You guys saying it is too expensive must have missed the promotion available. You save 2% if you buy 5 bags, so that is $8 off your $400 for a full 9.5 pounds of Nitrogen. /s


LOL!! :lol:


----------



## osuturfman

Is the Amazon category selection for this just another marketing ploy?

*"After a hot day of panning for gold or a long soccer practice, I go for Super Juice to quench my thirst AND mist my lawn with a light coat. Thanks Doc!"*

- Genuinely Fake Testimonial


----------



## jonthepain

It's a floor wax

No! It's a dessert topping!

It's both!


----------



## Easyluck

The super juice is most likely a mixture of the 4 Foltec SG products that the Andersons is offering. @greendoc posted a link to it on page 6. Here is another link

Jump to Page 18 to read about Foltec SG
https://assets.andersonsplantnutrient.com/pdf/The_Andersons_2019_Premium_Products_Catalog_web_A19.pdf

Some of the descriptions Howtowithdoc uses in his videos are almost, if not verbatim, from the above link. Do the Anderson market to the DIY customer? Makes me wonder if they exploring a revenue stream.

Also it is interesting that the application rates that howtowithdoc is recommending are the same rates that The Anderson's are recommending for Foltec SG.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Reel Low Dad said:


> I'm doing a review!! 😁


Looking forward to your thoughts!!! I'm sure it's not a bad product but the price is kinda up there. When you review it, could you check solubility? Maybe strain it after mixing for 20 sec and then put the sediment back and let it sit for 5 min and mix again and strain? I'm curious if he is recommending a hose end sprayer due to sediment or just possible ease of application.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a review!! 😁
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts!!! I'm sure it's not a bad product but the price is kinda up there. When you review it, could you check solubility? Maybe strain it after mixing for 20 sec and then put the sediment back and let it sit for 5 min and mix again and strain? I'm curious if he is recommending a hose end sprayer due to sediment or just possible ease of application.
Click to expand...

If you watch any of his videos he seems obsessed with hose end sprayers. I think last year he even did a whole video on them to see which one was the best.


----------



## Greendoc

@Mightyquinn It may be a violation of label law to apply commercial pesticides through a hose end sprayer. It may also be a violation of State and City water protection codes to do so as well. I know because hose end sprayers seen next to products intended for use by commercial operators = citation and fine in my state.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Greendoc said:


> @Mightyquinn It may be a violation of label law to apply commercial pesticides through a hose end sprayer. It may also be a violation of State and City water protection codes to do so as well. I know because hose end sprayers seen next to products intended for use by commercial operators = citation and fine in my state.


Do you know what the law is for homeowners to do it on their own lawns? I can see where a professional would get in trouble but not so much on home lawns.


----------



## Greendoc

If a product specifies application equipment, that hose end sprayer becomes questionable. With pesticide labels, doing something with the product not on the label is a gray area. Depends on your state as well. Homeowners can get in trouble in my state just as easily as a pro applicator.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

I would think without a backflow device, the hose end sprayers are at least a cross connection.

Him spraying his neighbors yards is definitely treading on unlawful unless he has a commercial applicators license-which I seriously doubt because he wouldn't be using hose end sprayers if he was licensed.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Mightyquinn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mightyquinn It may be a violation of label law to apply commercial pesticides through a hose end sprayer. It may also be a violation of State and City water protection codes to do so as well. I know because hose end sprayers seen next to products intended for use by commercial operators = citation and fine in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the law is for homeowners to do it on their own lawns? I can see where a professional would get in trouble but not so much on home lawns.
Click to expand...

You still have to follow the label on any EPA regulated product whether homeowner or not. I don't see an EPA regulation number on his super juice. Every herbicide he sprays with the hose end sprayer has an EPA Reg number.


----------



## Greendoc

Correct and correct @Art_Vandelay Issue is that most municipalities require either air gap or Reduced Pressure Zone backflow prevention devices for any equipment containing pesticides. Some only allow air gap. Air gap is a physical separation between the pesticide equipment and the water supply. I have an air gap device on my large sprayer. That is a fill pipe suspended so many inches above the tank opening. Other way to ensure an air gap is to never stick a hose down a hand sprayer or back pack tank.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Greendoc said:


> Correct and correct @Art_Vandelay Issue is that most municipalities require either air gap or Reduced Pressure Zone backflow prevention devices for any equipment containing pesticides. Some only allow air gap. Air gap is a physical separation between the pesticide equipment and the water supply. I have an air gap device on my large sprayer. That is a fill pipe suspended so many inches above the tank opening. Other way to ensure an air gap is to never stick a hose down a hand sprayer or back pack tank.


Sounds like you might be backflow certified too. A person could use one of these and they'd be in compliance too:


----------



## Greendoc

Not backflow and cross connection prevention certified but I know the rules. That device does not pass for pesticides. I do not want to drink weed killer or have it come up at my friend's homes either.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Greendoc said:


> Not backflow and cross connection prevention certified but I know the rules. That device does not pass for pesticides. I do not want to drink weed killer or have it come up at my friend's homes either.


Actually it does pass in a residential application in my State. It prevents backflow. As long as you have one, it won't back up into your water supply. An air gap is good prevention too and if you use your garden hose for other things, it is a must.

If you have an irrigation system connected to the municipal water supply, you should have a serviceable backflow device such as a double check valve or a reduced pressure zone device that has to be checked and certified every three years.


----------



## Greendoc

Mine requires a check upon transfer of property and every year.


----------



## bermuda_dude

Reel Low Dad said:


> I'm doing a review!! 😁


Yes, make a video about it! I'm very curious about this product!


----------



## DTCC_Turf

My only grievance with doc is that he says "po Anna". He might as well be saying "irregardless".


----------



## Art_Vandelay

DTCC_Turf said:


> My only grievance with doc is that he says "po Anna". He might as well be saying "irregardless".


Meh, I've always said it the same way. Probably a regional thing. Kinda like how y'all in New England say things super funny to my ears. Saying "Poa Annua" sounds snobby down here


----------



## Wes

Irregardless, you're saying it wrong. &#128521;


----------



## krusej23

So in his last video he said "99% of people will use super juice as a supplement". That makes complete sense for this product even though it's still really expensive as a supplement. Then in the amazon product page it says it's "first ALL-IN-ONE, complete, balanced, lawn fertilizer that comes in a dry mix." 
Which one is it? A supplement or all-in-one fertilizer?


----------



## cglarsen

You haters have officially ruined him for me. I'm UNSUBSCRIBING already!


----------



## iFisch3224

krusej23 said:


> So in his last video he said "99% of people will use super juice as a supplement". That makes complete sense for this product even though it's still really expensive as a supplement. Then in the amazon product page it says it's "first ALL-IN-ONE, complete, balanced, lawn fertilizer that comes in a dry mix."
> Which one is it? A supplement or all-in-one fertilizer?


It's a unicorn 🦄 bruh! 😂😁


----------



## g-man

@Easyluck Linked to Anderson Product info for a similar product. Using that link I was able to find a product label 24-0-8. There are other ratios. I cant find a 7-1-4, so it seems like a custom mix just for doc.

So lets get into the details. The 24-0-8 is also sold in 13.6lb, but the label has some other key information. First there is a table with different rates to use, up to 0.225lb of N/ksqft. Second, it says to pick a application rate and frequency based on the soil conditions. Lastly and this is the key, this is a * foliar * spray application product.

Foliar applications are done with small droplets of water to carry the nutrients to the leaves. The plant then absorbs them via the leaf instead of the roots. To archive a foliar application you will need a sprayer with ~30psi pressure and a nozzle. A hose end can does not produce a fine enough drops to apply this product without it running into the soil. The liquid that reaches the soil will be at too low of a concentration for the roots to do much with it. Even distribution of the product is also a key consideration with a foliar application since you dont want sections too get too heavy nitrogen vs other with none.


----------



## osuturfman

g-man said:


> @Easyluck Linked to Anderson Product info for a similar product. Using that link I was able to find a product label 24-0-8. There are other ratios. I cant find a 7-1-4, so it seems like a custom mix just for doc.
> 
> So lets get into the details. The 24-0-8 is also sold in 13.6lb, but the label has some other key information. First there is a table with different rates to use, up to 0.225lb of N/ksqft. Second, it says to pick a application rate and frequency based on the soil conditions. Lastly and this is the key, this is a * foliar * spray application product.
> 
> Foliar applications are done with small droplets of water to carry the nutrients to the leaves. The plant then absorbs them via the leaf instead of the roots. To archive a foliar application you will need a sprayer with ~30psi pressure and a nozzle. A hose end can does not produce a fine enough drops to apply this product without it running into the soil. The liquid that reaches the soil will be at too low of a concentration for the roots to do much with it. Even distribution of the product is also a key consideration with a foliar application since you dont want sections too get too heavy nitrogen vs other with none.


Just as a follow up on the proper spray parameters for a foliar, which is exactly what the Andersons Foltec SG line was developed for in the first place. Common carrier volumes for foliar applications are 0.5 - 1.0 gallons/M with a fine to very fine droplet size. The carrier volume and droplet size are two important factors in delivering the product to its target, the foliage.

Carrier volumes over 1.0 gal/M usually result in more spray solution than the leaf can hold without it running off down into the canopy. Below 0.5 gal/M its just difficult to achieve even and proper coverage. So again, the volume of water applied is key in getting the spray solution to the target. Imagine just getting your driveway wet with the hose as opposed to putting down so much water that it began to puddle.

Droplet size matters because once we're at the target we want the droplet to stay put. Smaller, mist-like, droplets are less likely to move or roll off the leaf surface than a larger, more coarse droplet. Same driveway analogy, using a misting nozzle to get the driveway wet versus a flood type nozzle without making any puddles.

The hose end sprayer for this purpose is like trying to spot spray weeds in your yard with a crop duster. Will it work? Maybe.

Here's some more spray setup info to look through.

http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/article/kammerer-whitlark-spraying-2-3-17.pdf


----------



## Green

Wes said:


> Irregardless, you're saying it wrong. 😉


Thanks for being "empathetic" (empathic).


----------



## Green

Greendoc said:


> If a product specifies application equipment, that hose end sprayer becomes questionable. With pesticide labels, doing something with the product not on the label is a gray area. Depends on your state as well. Homeowners can get in trouble in my state just as easily as a pro applicator.


Even products that are ok with a hose end sprayer, why would anyone not use a vacuum breaker on their water supply? Like humic acid. Don't want that stuff backsiphoning.


----------



## Green

@Greendoc

@Art_Vandelay

What do you think of the Hozon?
http://hozon.com/
Does it fit the air gap requirement?

If not, what about situating it between two hoses, instead of at the water supply, and adding a vacuum breaker at the supply?

Barring that, what about connecting it to the hose bib on an RPP backflow preventer for an irrigation system?


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Green said:


> @Greendoc
> 
> @Art_Vandelay
> 
> What do you think of the Hozon?
> http://hozon.com/
> Does it fit the air gap requirement?
> 
> If not, what about situating it between two hoses, instead of at the water supply, and adding a vacuum breaker at the supply?
> 
> Barring that, what about connecting it to the hose bib on an RPP backflow preventer for an irrigation system?


That would work as a backflow prevention device. It creates an air gap and prevents back siphonage. In my State (TN), we follow the Safe Drinking Water Act. All commercial buildings are supposed to have a rpp or dour check or other "serviceable" and inspectable device on the water supply coming into the building. Those residential applications that have swimming pools, irrigation systems, or other water supplies on the property, should have a certified backflow device on the public water supply coming in the building.

If someone were to use the hose to fill tanks, mix chemicals, water animals, heck nearly anything, they should have a vacuum breaker installed on the hose to protect the water supply within their home or property. It would be ill advised to put a double check or RPP device on your garden hose.

Everyone that uses a hose really should have one. They're like $8 at Lowe's or Home Depot. If you do have one, be sure to take it off your frost free hydrant in the winter because it will keep the water from draining out of your hydrant


----------



## Green

Art_Vandelay said:


> That would work as a backflow prevention device. It creates an air gap and prevents back siphonage.


Thanks. Which configuration with the Hozon of the several I mentioned above are you referring to as OK, exactly?

As far as the vacuum breaker (same type you guys showed a photo of before), I typically only attach it if I'm going to spray something other than water, when I need it. And then take it off after. I do not let the hose touch my tank when filling, so I don't use it for that.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!


I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
Click to expand...

I guess Ryan couldn't either.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Ryan couldn't either.
Click to expand...

I would love to be on camera with him even spraying his super juice. I am not opposed to it at all.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

wardconnor said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Ryan couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to be on camera with him even spraying his super juice. I am not opposed to it at all.
Click to expand...

It has the makings of a great sitcom... "Doc and The Stache"


----------



## tcorbitt20

wardconnor said:


> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.


Tell him you've got a new (insert product) you want to bring to the market.


----------



## soonersfan4512

wardconnor said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
Click to expand...

I would pay money to see Connor and Doc in a video.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

Wes said:


> Irregardless, you're saying it wrong. 😉


The New Englanders add sounds to their words that aren't there like "watah" and "chowdah". Southerners just take away sounds


----------



## wardconnor

soonersfan4512 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor he is going to be the special guest on Knorr's first live stream!
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would pay money to see Connor and Doc in a video.
Click to expand...

There is no way to reach him. If I could I would. There is no contact us info on his website. Not sure how to reach him to get a hold of him to ask.


----------



## jonthepain

I posed the question on Amazon, how many pounds of N does this supply per 1000sf of turf at the recommended rate?

Somebody answered 0.0437 lbs of N per 1000sf

I have not checked the math, and I'm not going to bother to figure out how many $ per lb of N per 1000sf this stuff costs at $79. But hopefully the question itself gets the point across to customers on Amazon.

I would not bother to even bring it up, it it weren't advertised "Super Juice lawn fertilizer is the first ALL-IN-ONE, complete, balanced, lawn fertilizer that comes in a dry mix." And I don't see how they can advertise it as a 14-2-4 while at the same time stipulating that it be watered down so that that one bag of 14-2-4 covers an entire acre. This is deceptive at best.

If it was advertised as a supplement, fine.

PT Barnum would have loved the internet.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

wardconnor said:


> soonersfan4512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay money to see Connor and Doc in a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to reach him. If I could I would. There is no contact us info on his website. Not sure how to reach him to get a hold of him to ask.
Click to expand...

Just put the same comment on every video of his. Eventually maybe he would reach or to you


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> soonersfan4512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get a hold of him. I want to do a video with him in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay money to see Connor and Doc in a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way to reach him. If I could I would. There is no contact us info on his website. Not sure how to reach him to get a hold of him to ask.
Click to expand...

Anyone in the ATL area want to swing by his house and ask? :lol:


----------



## Awar

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soonersfan4512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay money to see Connor and Doc in a video.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to reach him. If I could I would. There is no contact us info on his website. Not sure how to reach him to get a hold of him to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone in the ATL area want to swing by his house and ask? :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm in the ATL area but I'm afraid doc is down somewhere in middle GA. I follow doc too and have watched most of his recent videos and I can't deny I learned some from him. I don't simply accept everything he says but for the average homeowner like me there's a lot to be learned from him.

I also decided to spend $80 on a bag of Doc's Super Juice (please don't judge me!) and I'll put it down on my Bermuda lawn this spring along with some granular fertilizer that I have not decided on yet. It may be an expensive lesson but I'll take one for the team and come back to post my findings.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Awar I'll bet that if you don't collect your clippings and use this as recommended your lawn will look pretty nice. I remember a few sources that say you can get around 2 lbs/k of nitrogen every year from recycling your clippings. I'm still learning but it seems like a lot of people are infatuated with nitrogen because their soil test recommends 4 lbs/k. I'm neutral on Doc but plan to keep my distance.


----------



## g-man

@jonthepain here is the math. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5459&start=120


----------



## tcorbitt20

Awar said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to reach him. If I could I would. There is no contact us info on his website. Not sure how to reach him to get a hold of him to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in the ATL area want to swing by his house and ask? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the ATL area but I'm afraid doc is down somewhere in middle GA. I follow doc too and have watched most of his recent videos and I can't deny I learned some from him. I don't simply accept everything he says but for the average homeowner like me there's a lot to be learned from him.
> 
> I also decided to spend $80 on a bag of Doc's Super Juice (please don't judge me!) and I'll put it down on my Bermuda lawn this spring along with some granular fertilizer that I have not decided on yet. It may be an expensive lesson but I'll take one for the team and come back to post my findings.
Click to expand...

You need his address?


----------



## N LA Hacker

I think one of his businesses is registered to an address in Athens.

*Admins feel free to delete if too much. I don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Cory

The stuff probably works to an extent but I would never buy it. There's no way there is enough Urea and Ammonium Sulfate in that bag to feed an acre of Bermuda with 1 pound of nitrogen.


----------



## jonthepain

I tried to write a review of super juice, however, I got the error message that amazon is no longer accepting reviews for this product.


----------



## Cory

jonthepain said:


> I tried to write a review of super juice, however, I got the error message that amazon is no longer accepting reviews for this product.


They knew it would get negative reviews so they made the listing so a review can only be given if you purchased the product.


----------



## jonthepain

It did allow me to comment on one of the reviews.

I have never watched a Doc video, but he must be a very charismatic fellow, judging by the tenor of the reviews. You'd almost think that it was a cult.


----------



## Easyluck

I'm pretty sure super juice is a foilar fertilizer. How much nitrogen can a plant absorb through foliar feeding? I think it is pretty low. .1 lb per thousand. Someone else with more knowledge will probably correct me.

If you are going to use foliar feeding in your lawn care program then you should be careful not to over apply foliar nitrogen or it will kill your grass. Or you could water it in.

So I think the super juice is by design to have a low level of nitrogen. I think Doc isn't selling the product for the amount of nitrogen, but rather the convenience of an all in one water soluble granular foliar fertilizer.

Some general information about foliar feeding.
https://www.ars.usda.gov/ARSUserFiles/4947/PDFs/2007/2007BiFoliarUreaNMPRO.pdf


----------



## Grass Clippins

@jonthepain I noticed that as well. One of his followers named HighFive left a really odd review on Amazon... I'm talking about downright weird. He did everything but associate a price to each unit of Nitrogen, which would have blown his argument out of the water.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

From what I have read the foliar uptake of nitrogen is like a max of 3 hours after spray. Then it's done. I decided to cancel my Preorder. I don't have the time to commit to it. I need to do another aggressive green up push this year and can't waste time on that.


----------



## wardconnor

tcorbitt20 said:


> You need his address?


No... I just would call him up or email him and ask him if I could star in a video of his or he be in my video. I am not opposed to anything he does. Well...... maybe. I just think that it would be fun to collaborate with him for community sake and to rub shoulders.


----------



## OD on Grass

wardconnor said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need his address?
> 
> 
> 
> No... I just would call him up or email him and ask him if I could star in a video of his or he be in my video. I am not opposed to anything he does. Well...... maybe. I just think that it would be fun to collaborate with him for community sake and to rub shoulders.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: this.

The lawn tools would LOVE to meet up with BOTH of you in Georgia!


----------



## N LA Hacker

His new video was made just for you naysayers. Shame on you all.


----------



## soonersfan4512

N LA Hacker said:


> His new video was made just for you naysayers. Shame on you all.


I just sent in my soil test. I hope it recommends "Docs Super Juice".


----------



## Reel Low Dad

OD on Grass said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need his address?
> 
> 
> 
> No... I just would call him up or email him and ask him if I could star in a video of his or he be in my video. I am not opposed to anything he does. Well...... maybe. I just think that it would be fun to collaborate with him for community sake and to rub shoulders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: this.
> 
> The lawn tools would LOVE to meet up with BOTH of you in Georgia!
Click to expand...

I have dibs on that meetup


----------



## jonthepain

They removed my comment on one of the reviews. I'll try again.


----------



## Cory

N LA Hacker said:


> His new video was made just for you naysayers. Shame on you all.


His new video is also loaded with wrong information. I posted a comment but like all other comments that call him out on his mis information it was deleted or not approved.

Not sure why I keep coming back to this thread then watching his videos. It's like a train wreck, can't look away :lol: I'm removing myself from it all now.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Cory said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> His new video was made just for you naysayers. Shame on you all.
> 
> 
> 
> His new video is also loaded with wrong information. I posted a comment but like all other comments that call him out on his mis information it was deleted or not approved.
> 
> Not sure why I keep coming back to this thread then watching his videos. It's like a train wreck, can't look away :lol: I'm removing myself from it all now.
Click to expand...

You'll be back.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Cory said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> His new video was made just for you naysayers. Shame on you all.
> 
> 
> 
> His new video is also loaded with wrong information. I posted a comment but like all other comments that call him out on his mis information it was deleted or not approved.
> 
> Not sure why I keep coming back to this thread then watching his videos. It's like a train wreck, can't look away :lol: I'm removing myself from it all now.
Click to expand...

+1

I still watch them, just out of the absurdity of it all


----------



## TheTurfTamer

If you look at his turf in his new fertilizer video, you can see weeds, ..LMAO !And he hires a service to scalp his yard..


----------



## Mightyquinn

Aawickham78 said:


> !And he hires a service to scalp his yard..


When I saw that last year, I lost what little respect I had for the guy. He's got a JD riding mower, he could do all that himself with not much effort. And he's a DIY kind of guy?


----------



## N LA Hacker

The average home owner isn't capable of scalping their own yard.


----------



## Cory

Couldn't resist


----------



## tcorbitt20

Too busy digging for gold to worry about scalping his yard.


----------



## Cory

His lawn is pretty big though, probably close to the same amount of sqft as mine. Not gonna lie, if I had over 3" of growth that needed to be scalped, collected, and removed I would consider hiring someone too. I would probably just burn it like the old man with an acre down the road from me does though.


----------



## walk1355

N LA Hacker said:


> The average home owner isn't capable of scalping their own yard.


I've kinda stayed away from posting in this thread for various reasons, but had to call out this post.

Why isn't the average home owner capable of scalping their own yard? It's mowing the yard, just with it on a lower setting and having to pick up the clippings, something that I see the average home owner do all the time...

Also, the average home owner wouldn't scalp their own yard. The average home owner let's their grass/weeds green up each spring and just cuts their yard... I would classify anyone that scalps their yard to be at least an enthusiast.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

walk1355 said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average home owner isn't capable of scalping their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I've kinda stayed away from posting in this thread for various reasons, but had to call out this post.
> 
> Why isn't the average home owner capable of scalping their own yard? It's mowing the yard, just with it on a lower setting and having to pick up the clippings, something that I see the average home owner do all the time...
> 
> Also, the average home owner wouldn't scalp their own yard. The average home owner let's their grass/weeds green up each spring and just cuts their yard... I would classify anyone that scalps their yard to be at least an enthusiast.
Click to expand...

I think you missed the satire


----------



## walk1355

Art_Vandelay said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average home owner isn't capable of scalping their own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I've kinda stayed away from posting in this thread for various reasons, but had to call out this post.
> 
> Why isn't the average home owner capable of scalping their own yard? It's mowing the yard, just with it on a lower setting and having to pick up the clippings, something that I see the average home owner do all the time...
> 
> Also, the average home owner wouldn't scalp their own yard. The average home owner let's their grass/weeds green up each spring and just cuts their yard... I would classify anyone that scalps their yard to be at least an enthusiast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the satire
Click to expand...

I must have! Sorry. Carry on


----------



## Reel Low Dad

walk1355 said:


> I must have! Sorry. Carry on


I thought the same, but noticed the Wayne avatar, and sure as God has sandals, I knew it was sarcasm.


----------



## LawnDrummer

I hope we can meet Barb one day. We need 'Barb' stickers.


----------



## Cory

@Reel Low Dad @walk1355 His whole shtick is that he only does things that "the average homeowner can do". That's part of why he doesn't use a reel mower, also because "his Bermuda is too old and can't be reel mowed".


----------



## N LA Hacker

It's true. It was a play on the way he spins things. Especially his last video where he basically called out this entire forum. He claims the things he does are for the average homeowner, but the average homeowner doesn't call up a major fertilizer company and have them make their own fertilizer.


----------



## N LA Hacker

1000 pts for Letterkenny!!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

N LA Hacker said:


> 1000 pts for Letterkenny!!!!


I have the valentines day special


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Reel Low Dad said:


> I must have! Sorry. Carry on


I thought the same, but noticed the Wayne avatar, and sure as God has sandals, I knew it was sarcasm.
[/quote]


----------



## Cory

Not even sure what he means by the average homeowner. I think I'm a pretty average guy, nothing above average about me that I can think of. I have no problem reel mowing and applying chemicals the proper way to my lawn.


----------



## Miggity

Super Juice seems to have a few unreliable reviews. Whoda thunk?

https://www.fakespot.com/product/super-juice-lawn-fertilizer


----------



## g-man

Friendly reminder, lets ensure we keep the conversation around lawn care and chemical approach and not around the person.


----------



## Cory

Miggity said:


> Super Juice seems to have a few unreliable reviews. Whoda thunk?
> 
> https://www.fakespot.com/product/super-juice-lawn-fertilizer


Yeah, he's rubbed a lot of people the wrong way. I personally couldn't write a review on the product having never used it though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Miggity said:


> Super Juice seems to have a few unreliable reviews. Whoda thunk?
> 
> https://www.fakespot.com/product/super-juice-lawn-fertilizer


Haha. Saw this at the bottom of the page. Is that what is similar?


----------



## jonthepain

Cory said:


> I would probably just burn it like the old man with an acre down the road from me does though.


Bermudagrass loves being burned. And it's fun, too


----------



## Greendoc

jonthepain said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably just burn it like the old man with an acre down the road from me does though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bermudagrass loves being burned. And it's fun, too
Click to expand...

Way more thorough in effect than a rotary mower "scalp".


----------



## Brackin4au

Greendoc said:


> jonthepain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably just burn it like the old man with an acre down the road from me does though.
> 
> 
> 
> Bermudagrass loves being burned. And it's fun, too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way more thorough in effect than a rotary mower "scalp".
Click to expand...

I've been strongly considering this, since my yard is so big. Takes forever to scalp. Does it really handle the burn okay? And how long does it take to get rid of the ash/soot that it would leave? I have a dog that has to pee ha.


----------



## Greendoc

No problems handling the burn. As soon as there is a good rain or watering, the soot is gone.


----------



## Brackin4au

Greendoc said:


> No problems handling the burn. As soon as there is a good rain or watering, the soot is gone.


Interesting. Is this something I shouldn't notify the fire dept about ahead of time? Or just go for and see what happens ha


----------



## Greendoc

Depends on the laws of your state.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

I've started burning mine several years. I always get scared and put it out because it moves so quick. Where it burns always comes back thicker and greener than anywhere else.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would burn mine in a heart beat if I knew I could do it legally.


----------



## Brackin4au

I've seen a guy down my street do it multiple years, but he's a farmer, so he might have extra privileges. I think I may look into this some more though.


----------



## Cory

When I drove by today I took a picture of his lawn but he must ha went over it with his mower. The other day it was all black. 


He mowes it with an old National triplex kinda like this one.



I need to stop and and talk to him one day, would probably be pretty cool talking to an old timer that actually cares about his lawn.


----------



## J_nick

Art_Vandelay said:


> I've started burning mine several years. I always get scared and put it out because it moves so quick. Where it burns always comes back thicker and greener than anywhere else.


Grass fires move way quicker than you think they would even on a calm day. I could burn my yard if I wanted but I'm too scared I'd burn half the town down.

PS: In Oklahoma you need to contact you fire department and get a burn permit.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

J_nick said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started burning mine several years. I always get scared and put it out because it moves so quick. Where it burns always comes back thicker and greener than anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Grass fires move way quicker than you think they would even on a calm day. I could burn my yard if I wanted but I'm too scared I'd burn half the town down.
> 
> PS: In Oklahoma you need to contact you fire department and get a burn permit.
Click to expand...

I'd be the one who burned 30,000 acres and 6 houses just to make my grass look good lol.

We have to get burn permits here between Oct 15 and May 15. Other than that, let it rip. Of course the liability is all yours


----------



## J_nick

@Art_Vandelay I once lit a section (640 acres) of wheat stubble on fire. Within 10 minutes is was all gone.

That's what scares me the most about my lawn, one gust of wind and the fire could move 30' or more


----------



## Brackin4au

J_nick said:


> @Art_Vandelay I once lit a section (640 acres) of wheat stubble on fire. Within 10 minutes is was all gone.
> 
> That's what scares me the most about my lawn, one gust of wind and the fire could move 30' or more


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## J_nick

Brackin4au said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Art_Vandelay I once lit a section (640 acres) of wheat stubble on fire. Within 10 minutes is was all gone.
> 
> That's what scares me the most about my lawn, one gust of wind and the fire could move 30' or more
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

It was on purpose. We had 3 passes (~120') with a disc around the perimeter to contain it.


----------



## jonthepain

I had a customer accidentally burn about half his bermudagrass lawn. The burned half outperformed the non burned half for 2 years.


----------



## Ware

I think this topic has run its course. Doc is going to keep doing his thing despite what anyone here thinks, and unfortunately the world is full of questionable products/advice. If anyone would like to discuss the merits of a particular product or lawn care practice, feel free to start a new thread to discuss it, but to have a topic dedicated to analyzing everything one particular YouTube personality turns out is really not what TLF is about. :thumbup:


----------

